
Every major cable TV company lost subscribers last quarter - coloneltcb
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/08/every-major-cable-tv-company-lost-subscribers-last-quarter/
======
inanutshellus
I left my cable subscriber recently and was surprised at how easy it was. I
somewhat expected the hard sell. They did try and lower my bill but when I
declined it was accepted easily.

It's funny how perspective plays in, though. When she offered to drop the
price dramatically my thought wasn't "gee, that's a good deal" it was "I've
been _really_ overpaying for a _long_ time". If they can survive on those low
prices, it's clear subscribers are being gouged.

